# What CableCard firmware are you using?



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a Motorola CableCard/Tuning Adapter and am having an issue with a few of my channels so TiVo wants me to exchange out my CableCard. My concern is that I'll get a CableCard with older firmware as my current card was ordered brand new from Motorola by my cable company and has 06.25 firmware on it.

For those running Motorola CableCards with the Roamio would you please report your CableCard firmware version and if you have been having any issues with channels.

Thank you!


----------



## cram501 (Oct 23, 2002)

What cable company is it?

If it's FIOS, read this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507823

Although 06.25 are on all my cable cards with FIOS, a newer revision of the cable card fixed my issues with the copy protected channels.


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

cram501 said:


> What cable company is it?
> 
> If it's FIOS, read this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507823
> 
> Although 06.25 are on all my cable cards with FIOS, a newer revision of the cable card fixed my issues with the copy protected channels.


I'm with Bright House in SE Michigan. What kind of issues were you having? My issue is with 7 channels where I can view them on my Roamio without issue, however there is no buffer with these channels and recordings have no audio or video and I also can't stream these channels to my Mini...


----------



## drugrep (Mar 16, 2002)

I have Comcast with a Roamio Plus and I see 3 different things on firmware. Not sure what is what.

Motorola M-Card

FW* 05.23
FW 03.31

DL State: WAIT VCT MSG 06.25


----------



## jadziedzic (Apr 20, 2009)

The "FW*" line is the firmware version that matters.


----------



## drugrep (Mar 16, 2002)

Wonder why my firmware not updating to 6.25

EDIT: I had a 2nd bad M-Card. Just got new one at it came with 3.31 but updated to 6.25.


----------



## gbruyn (Mar 20, 2012)

I have Charter and I'm in the Atlanta, GA area and I have firmware 2.65. Anyone on Charter in GA have the newer 6.25?


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

CableOne in Gulfport, Ms.

Roamio has:
FW*: 6.25

Premiere Elite has:
FW Version: .3.31, 02.65, 03.25

Tivo HD has:
FW Version: .3.31, 02.65, 03.25

When I picked up the cablecard for the Roamio it truly looked like it was a brand new card, I think CableOne had recently gotten the card and I am the first customer to be using it.


----------

